# E46 CSL sighting in the US



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

It seems that my dad spotted a CSL here in Kona, Hawaii yesterday. I'm not really surprised since he had spotted the 04 facelifted coupes here before any of the spy photos showed up. Most of the pictures in the 04 brochure were taken right around his house and my sister's ranch (I recognize all the locations), so I guess they're using this place as a backdrop for photo shoots or for testing grounds. 

I'll keep my eyes peeled and my camera in hand for the next two weeks that I'll be here... :bigpimp:

--SONET


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SONET said:


> It seems that my dad spotted a CSL here in Kona, Hawaii yesterday. I'm not really surprised since he had spotted the 04 facelifted coupes here before any of the spy photos showed up. Most of the pictures in the 04 brochure were taken right around his house and my sister's ranch (I recognize all the locations), so I guess they're using this place as a backdrop for photo shoots or for testing grounds.
> 
> I'll keep my eyes peeled and my camera in hand for the next two weeks that I'll be here... :bigpimp:
> 
> --SONET


Aloha! 

That'd be real cool if you were to catch a glimpse of it and snap a photo or two hehe... :eeps:

A hui hou.... :hi:


----------

